# Silver Saltist 20H.... Extremely Hard To Find .. Brand New in The Box



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

As the Title says: Brand New in the box with everything . 

225.00


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

That's funny....


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Well Mike ..I'm happy that you find the post amusing. 

However , we live in a free market economy and its supply,and demand. If you don't like the price dont buy it. A new BG20H retails for 179.00 plus applicable taxes from most retailers. So 225.00 for something that is extremely difficult to find NEW is not exactly Gouging. I do intend to make a profit.

There are many who agree (me included) that the sliver reel is much faster and better made reel than the BG. I have both series.
I buy stuff to flip it. That helps support my FISHING HABIT.
Kinda of like a drug dealer with a drug habit.
Call me a Capitalist...


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow 12 minutes for somebodys ad to be sh!t on. Must be a site record! Congrats Mike


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Up for any trades?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Adam, thanks for your interest .... I'd really like Cash better..


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

No problem, if you change your mind let me know! Have a rod and a couple spinners I'd let go. Thanks


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Well I am amused all the way to the bank and for my asking price also. In 27 hours...

I am so Happy that Mike found it, how should I say, "That's Funny" 
Score one for Capitalism. 

"He knows noting; and he thinks he knows everything . That points clearly to a political career" -GB Shaw

Please Close the thread Mr Moderator


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

1BadF350 said:


> Wow 12 minutes for somebodys ad to be sh!t on. Must be a site record! Congrats Mike


Not when you consider the source....


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Man!!!
The Joint hasn't been sold for what, 36 hours now?
And people are already slinging it like this is SOL or the last 3 minutes of a Mel Brooks movie.
Wow.


----------

